# XML-Element als String ausgeben



## BigBoss (4. Aug 2009)

Hi@all

ich hab gerade das Problem das ich einen Teil eines XML-Baums als String ausgeben möchte und das möglichst nicht per Stringverarbeitung also alle Knoten von Hand erstellen.
Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit soetwas ohne viel aufwand hinzubekommen?
Grüße

BB


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (4. Aug 2009)

Hallo BigBoss...

guck dir doch mal die Klassen bzw. Pakete

javax.xml.transform.*
javax.xml.transform.dom.DOMSource
javax.xml.transform.stream.StreamResult

an.
Damit habe ich mal Elemente ausgegeben.


----------



## vogella (5. Aug 2009)

Hallo, 

das hängt ein bißchen davon ab, was Du genau machen willst. Z.B. könntest Du XPath verwenden, um auf einen Teil Deines XML zuzugreifen. Oder Du liest das XML komplett über Stax ein und prozessierst es dann.

Ist hier beschrieben: Java and XML - Tutorial

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## bygones (5. Aug 2009)

BigBoss hat gesagt.:


> ich hab gerade das Problem das ich einen Teil eines XML-Baums als String ausgeben möchte und das möglichst nicht per Stringverarbeitung also alle Knoten von Hand erstellen.


du willst ein Teil eines XMLs ausgeben, aber nicht selbst erstellen ?! also ausgeben oder erstellen ? oder beides ?



BigBoss hat gesagt.:


> Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit soetwas ohne viel aufwand hinzubekommen?


groovy ;-)


----------



## BigBoss (5. Aug 2009)

hi,
ganz einfach ich hab als bsp folgenden XML-Baum

<anwendung>
<plugins>
<plugin>
<... />
</plugin>
<plugin>
<... />
</plugin>
<plugin>
<... />
</plugin>
<plugin>
<... />
</plugin>
<plugins>
<anwendung>

jetzt möchte ich jeden Plugin-Knoten unterhalb von Plugins als XML-String ausgeben.

<plugin>
<... />
</plugin>

Der XML-Baum liegt als ganz normale gültige XML-Datei vor und kann mittels JDom,Sax oder was man halt möchte eingelesen werden.

Besten Dank schonmal

Gruß BB


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (5. Aug 2009)

Hallo BigBoss,

dass das gesamte Dokument als DOM im Speicher liegt, ist doch schon mal ganz praktisch.
EDIT: ... als DOM im Speicher liegen darf ...

Du könntest in einer Schleife für jedes <plugin> Element eine eigenes XML-Document erzeugen und das dann umwandeln. Dabei  könnte dir das hier helfen: semantic-void.net  Blog Archive  XML parsen und wieder in String konvertieren


----------

